# Where did the thread go for Betta tank/home pics?



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

I set up a new tank for Fighty, and I am going to post some pics tomorrow, but I can't find the thread I saw the other day for the betta home pics...

Anyway, I had a 5 gal tank and I bought a filter and heater for it. I have this little rock formation thing in it, and a small air stone. Fighty is still in his vase right now, but tomorrow I'm going to get him used to his new place. I am warming up the water right now, and I will check it tomorrow, to make sure it's just right  I think he is going to love all the room that he's going to have! If I can't find that thread, I'll post the pics here


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

is this the one you were talking about?

http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish...ries/please-post-pics-your-bettas-home-22202/

Steve


----------



## anastasiavixen (Mar 30, 2009)

Nudist said:


> is this the one you were talking about?
> 
> http://www.fishforum.com/betta-fish...ries/please-post-pics-your-bettas-home-22202/
> 
> Steve


Yep, thanks


----------



## Nudist (Oct 19, 2008)

your very welcome.

Steve


----------

